# Suggestions? This circular tank is leaving me uninspired



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Normally, aquariums look best when the main focus is placed off-center. However with cylinder aquariums, the opposite is true. To have a popping aquascape in a cylinder aquarium, use one strong centerpiece and little else to distract from its simple beauty.

Here are some photo suggestions:

Rock Stack:









Rock Column:









Tree Stump:


















Tall Plants:


















Mossy Stump:









Centralized statue:









Or other type of centrally placed aquarium décor would look good. You could use an Aquarium Moss Bonsai Tree and be sure to check out some of the many biOrb ornaments that are out there. Also look up Saltwater Reef cylinder aquariums for more inspiration.

Good Luck!


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration. That fourth one down looks beautiful.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Your welcome. Please be sure to post an update!


----------

